# A little question...



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!
i'm a newbie here and really happy that i've joined this great forum...
i play basketball as a recreational hobby myself but am really curious to know if the age 19 or 20 is really late to start playing basketball professionally? 
thanks in advance...
MM


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

If your already at a really high level than no. If your just getting into basketball now, I would say yes. But like I said, if you are 19/20 and already of that standard you are most definately not to old. Not going to an American college hinders your likelihood of getting on the radar but aslong as you play for a local club (that has access to attract scouts) you have a shot.


----------



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks porn_player, do you know who's the last player to start playing basketball at that age?

btw- i'm not that tall but my shooting ability is pretty good according to my teammates! especially my 3 pointers!does it affect it at all??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

mashamaniac said:


> Thanks porn_player, do you know who's the last player to start playing basketball at that age?
> 
> btw- i'm not that tall but my shooting ability is pretty good according to my teammates! especially my 3 pointers!


Players start all the time at that age. The NBA demands it's players must be 19 before becoming professional players. 

Where do you live? Do you play for a team? How long have you played for? The height isn't that important, aslong as you are not overly small. Whats your allround game like? Speed, passing, shooting, defense and so on...??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Height?


----------



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

1m 84


----------



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in italy playing for a 1st division club,i'm 1.84 and 89 kg...
IMHO i'm pretty much fast.i first started playing at 10 but after a couple of years unfortunately gave it up and last year started again!
i'm 18 ATM so though i'd be able to play pro in a few years now!
indeed thanks for caring guys!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damn metric system...whatever...try you hardest if that is your dream, but dont put all your eggs in one basket...

Im 6'3" 230lbs!!!convert that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

mashamaniac said:


> I'm in italy playing for a 1st division club,i'm 1.84 and 89 kg...
> IMHO i'm pretty much fast.i first started playing at 10 but after a couple of years unfortunately gave it up and last year started again!
> i'm 18 ATM so though i'd be able to play pro in a few years now!
> indeed thanks for caring guys!


Like DaRizzle said, never give up if it is your dream. Also like DaRiz said, make sure all your hopes are not pinned on this.  .... Good Luck!! 



DaRizzle said:


> Damn metric system...whatever...try you hardest if that is your dream, but dont put all your eggs in one basket...
> 
> Im 6'3" 230lbs!!!convert that!!! :biggrin:



Tall and fat


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...smartass ginger kid :wink:


----------



## mashamaniac (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys... it's been a pleasure to talk to you!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The pleasure is all yours.... :wink:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If you're committed to it, you can go as far as your willpower will take you. 

I started playing basketball at 14, and was playing for college at 17. Then I broke my leg and it was all over, but still - willpower is the crucial part.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Damn metric system...whatever...try you hardest if that is your dream, but dont put all your eggs in one basket...
> 
> Im 6'3" 230lbs!!!convert that!!! :biggrin:


1.84m is 6' 1/2"
89kg is 196lbs
6'3" is 1.91m
230lbs is 104.3 kg
OK?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...i was sorta kidding. A conversion chart on the net is only one click away, but thanks


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...i was sorta kidding. A conversion chart on the net is only one click away, but thanks


I meant it to be a joke as well  I'm only a smartass to people I know really well


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

so then that means you know me????Sweet! Do I have a place in Greece to crash when I visit then????


----------

